# Bee in Almond Blossom - Photo Edit



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I am experimenting with Gimp to do editing .. I took this picture (#1) and adjusted the levels (#2) then adjusted the white balance & colour enhancement using the auto feature (#3) .. not something I am proud of but until I understand better what I am doing ... then I cropped it to show just the bee and the blossom (#4).. 

1.)










2.)










3.)










4.)










is the auto enhancement overdoing it ?? 

What are your opinions regarding the changes in colouring throughout the technique ?? 

Regarding the original photo and the the final Crop ?

all comments and ideas are welcome .. personally I think the overall change might be pleasing to the eye but has no relationship to reality .. something similar to photoshopping a 45 year old model into a playboy magazine cover .. :laugh:

the photos are also to be found in my album here, might make the viewing easier ..


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=922137&l=f3e8211b7b&id=100000092472181


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Those are some of the best I have seen you do. I love the richness of the colours. No, the saturation is not over done .

The final crop it the one that I find easier to look at. It is close to the 'dreaded' Rule of Thirds. :smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Donald .. the colours are so bold that I KNOW they are fake .. when looking at the original photo I see what I saw but I am slightly disappointed .. I think I could do better but unfortunately the camera doesn't see the scene the way I see it .. in that I mean physically ..


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

I agree with Donald - the last one cropped gives more emphasis to the bee - makes the image much more interesting having that focal point. The colours I like but if they are too much for you, you can knock them back a bit by going into the Hue, Saturation, Lightness and playing with the saturation slider.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I gotta admit, the clarity of detail your camera gets is excellent, even the sunlight reflecting on the bee's wings and veins is sharp and clear.

As for the tweaking, I'd say the 'Auto' button is doing a good job - Taking into account the strong sunlight on a vividly coloured flower anyway, the greenery in the background is still a natural green, along with the bee's yellow fur.

The final cropping is just right, from the diagonal branch highlighting the bee to the grass background AND following the rule of 1/3rds - Top of the class


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thx guys .. I see that I need to play a lot more with the program .. seems I am the only one that isn't keen on the result for the colouring .. maybe it's psychological :laugh:


----------

